# Warfarin and memory loss



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

So at last it comes out that long-term use of some drugs is detrimental to OAPs. The increase in Alzheimers may have been brought on just by taking medication to treat something else. For years now I, and a number of fellow Warfarin users, have been convinced that our bad memories are due to the drug, my doctor denied it, but a pharmacist I asked did say it could be true. There are alternatives to most drugs now, but the medical profession keep on prescribing the cheapest.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I suppose it depends on why the warfarin was initially prescribed.
It is often prescribed after heart surgery such as a value replacement etc.
A relative of mine was diagnosed with vascular dementia ten years after the heart valve replacement and according to the mental health team it is fairly common for those undergoing such surgery to develop vascular dementia around the ten year post-OP timeframe.
Does that mean the warfarin is to blame or was the dementia triggered by the months/years of life pending heart value replacement when arguably the brain was getting less than ideal oxygen?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

jarcadia said:


> So at last it comes out that long-term use of some drugs is detrimental to OAPs.


Where does it come out?

As we get older, both my wifes and my memory isn't what it used to be, and she has never been on warfarin.

Malcolm


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

There are discussions of memory loss on forums on the internet from the UK and the States. I have heard users of all ages at the INR clinic, who say their memory has been affected . A report in today’s newspaper states that drugs with anti-cholinergic properties, such as warfarin have side- effects that patients are not told about. Although warfarin deals with one problem it creates others, and different drugs are not widely available because of the cost.


----------

